# Some pics from Houston insect zoo



## yen_saw (Jan 21, 2007)

Have a chance to visit insect zoo in Houston Museum of Natural Science and Art. Saw some cool bugs, but no mantis  Anyway, here are few of the pics.


----------



## Ian (Jan 21, 2007)

Fantastic photos Yen! That second beetle looks fantastic, do you know what species it is?

You should let them know about your collection, maybe flog them a few of your nymphs


----------



## ellroy (Jan 21, 2007)

They are frog leg beetles Ian! Lush aren't they? Think I've seen them on one of the UK websites but never in stock.

Alan


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

bugs direct usually have some in, quite cheap too.

a friend of mine, the bug man (north west school shows) had some, but he said they where extremely lethargic and really barely moved!

they are a gorgeous species though and dont need too specialist of care.


----------



## Ian (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh yea, now you mention it Alan, I think I have seen them at bug shows before. I am aware Bugsdirectuk have them, and there isn't the slightest chance in the world I would order them from there, or any insects on that note. Dying, diseased wild caught rubbish.

Your shot really gets a nice view of the shape Yen! Thanks again.


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

are they really that bad from bugs direct?

never ordered from there, just browsed.

its a shame they dont have lots more bug shows like that over here.

i did go to an edible bug show at a museum a while back, that was fun. got to eat some crickets, scorps and spiders etc.

i would love to see more shows though.

i will have to go to more of them, not just the selling or wholsale shows but some informative ones too, you can never stop learning.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 21, 2007)

Ian, as mentioned by Ellroy, they are frog beetles, i don't remember the scientific name, have volunteered on few occasional so i can ask the insect zoo manager there who is also an entomologist, not sure if she knows it though as her specialty is in butterfly.

I am planning to donate some mantis there as i have done so previously, but don't think they allow me to take any out from the zoo.


----------



## Ian (Jan 21, 2007)

> are they really that bad from bugs direct?never ordered from there, just browsed.


I am afraid to say that certainly is the case. You just need to go to one of the bug shows here in the UK, and you will see the poor quality of his stock. Really don't know how he sells them!

Yen, I have to say you are very lucky to be able to work as a volunteer at the zoo, I think when I hit 16 (or maybe I will have to be 18?), I will apply for Bristol zoo.


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

i worked at southport zoo for a while, awfull conditions.

the day i left i signed the partition to have it closed down and i think its been shut down now.

they had a pair of snow leopards in a 16' x 9' cage, pretty much all the animals where going mad. the owner guy was a real and he should be shot for his crimes to animals, the worst part was, they actually had a zoologist employed to research animal behaviour &amp; breeding!

one day i had to sit on a chair outdoors for 4 hours showing off a baby ring tailed lemur to the public, it was visably agitated.

im glad to say though that there ar more good zoo's &amp; research centers than bad ones.

and as for bugs direct, i wouldnt really want to say anything until i had seen the animals on sale. but im sure he will get his just deserts. karma is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jan 21, 2007)

Just a side about bus direct: at the 2005 show they were selling a tendora ooth as "unknown" and it began to hatch infront of me, so i told the person who was running it. When i came back to see the hatchlings later, they had moved them out, but kept the hatched ootheca and were trying to sell it.


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

lol, that has got to be the most arrogant thing i have ever heard done. the guy must have had some balls. cheeky so and so! i hope you told him off!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 22, 2007)

You should bring a mantis along with you to see those bugs. I can imagine it trying to take a bite.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 22, 2007)

> Yen, I have to say you are very lucky to be able to work as a volunteer at the zoo, I think when I hit 16 (or maybe I will have to be 18?), I will apply for Bristol zoo.


Thanks Ian, it is actually not difficult to become a volunteer, i am sure any insect zoo can use extra pair of hands for free :wink: I brought my son there too and he enjoyed "behind the scene" work and the nursery room.



> You should bring a mantis along with you to see those bugs. I can imagine it trying to take a bite.


Yes OGIGA i think it is very tempting, but the Katydid (pic #6) is the world largest katydid (a species from Malaysia), they are HUGE! and they are partly cannivorous too so you never know which will be eaten at the end.


----------

